# Do rats need a certain amount of time in the dark?



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

Today we just put up our Christmas decorations, and every year I put lights in my and leave them on during the night. This is my first year with them, so I was wondering if they need time in the dark since they are nocturnal or if I can leave the lights on all night.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I've read they need at least one hour of complete darkness. 

Why would you want to leave your lights on all night?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would think it is much more than one hour; rats can get depressed/anxious/angry with too much light. 

In case I need credence, http://www.latimes.com/news/science...ion-20130425-001,0,141405.photo#axzz2lf1RStRu


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

All complex organisms have circadian rhythms based on light/dark cycles (except where there are none, i.e. caves). Too much light for rats can lead to all sorts of problems.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23178164
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=17692419
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23775768
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_effects_on_circadian_rhythm


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

I leave them on all night because they are much prettier at night than day


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Any way you can just turn them off when everyone goes to sleep? No one should notice...

Whenever we're not around in the rat room (the living room), the lights go off and they get whatever light the window provides (indirect sunlight at best, but reflected off a light-colored wall and bright enough for the room). We may keep it light in there during the early night, so we try to give them the natural schedule whenever we don't need to disrupt it.

At the least I think your rats should be given somewhere completely hidden that can be entirely dark if they want to retreat to it. Darkness should be an option at all times, like they would have with a natural burrow.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Artificial light or not, my boys's schedule compleatly changed when it got darker sooner. THey get up later in the mornings and earlier in the evening (well at least on the weekends when I'm home to observe them before 9:30pm) The kitchen is Isolated to where the rest of the house hold hangs out so they have plenty of quiet sleep time. Also we have three "dark" boxes in their cage. Nimbus will even stuff the openings during the day. I think its important for them to have darkness, especially considering in nature they are burrowers.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

In defense of the OP
my family leaves the lights on the Christmas tree all night.
I had no idea that rats need darkness for a period of time honestly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Not that this is a bright light but the blue light from my speakers are always on at night, I purposely leave it on as it just lightly illuminates a portion of the room.. as I live basically alone and it just personally makes me feel better having that little bit of light to see incase of any sort of emergency. I don't think I'd ever be able to sleep in complete darkness anymore.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I try to take note of my rat's sleep schedule and during the time that he's usually asleep, I'll either cover his cage or close the door (his cage is in a large closet). If he's asleep wile I'm awake, I try to leave the closet door propped open or drape a red cloth over his cage to keep it dim. Red is a good color choice because to their eyes, it makes it look like a dark place, without having to actually be dark, due to the tint of the light passing through.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

You could put a timer on the tree so the lights turn off for a few hours a night.


----------

